# Dream Tank! 12ft long!



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

OMG! I thought I share, but this has now turned into my dream tank!
FS 12ft 360g acrylic///TX///PickUP - MonsterFishKeepers.com
I just thought i share!

If only i had the room and money!


----------



## NewGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

:droooools:


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

that would be fun, at least until my floor gave out


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW! If only i got that and turned it into a planted tank! I would have to setup an advance group of aquascapers every week to prune and clean LOL!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

LOL. Coming up with 6K for the set-up is one thing. Coming up with the cash for renovation or a new house for that monster is another.

If I get that monster, my wife will be so upset I think I will end up sleeping in it 

Don't they always say dream big ?!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

my dream tank is the dude on planted tank with the fish bridge!


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice tank but you couldn't put anything big in there as it's only 2' wide.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

neven said:


> my dream tank is the dude on planted tank with the fish bridge!


Waahhhtt??? 
Got a picture?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Ambitious 2 tank system with fish bridge and foam rock aquascape

The guy used to be a reefer, he made two tanks on each side of his corner desk and connects them with an above water line bridge, awesome use of physics, want to do this with 2 nano tanks in the kitchen one day! he has a few vids throughout the thread of fish using the bridge to travel between the tanks.


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh man that tank is wicked. I want. Right now. lol


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm only on the third page... and i feel like i have a crappy planted tank compared to this guy =(
Now that's brilliant~


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Yike. Need to get those wicked building ideas off my head 

I am already seeing tank on either side of my 46" TV with the bridge between. Where did the show tank from Rainforest Cafe went when they shut down?

But then ... the autowater changing - bingo for a discus tank.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That would be a wonderful river tank. Although I'd much rather have 2 6 footers because I could then keep different biotopes.  And as stated the 24" width is a bit limiting when you get to that size, since you have 12' to play with.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome tank - would be great for discus, angels or a school of monos


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Awesome tank - would be great for discus, angels or a school of monos


Or have them altogether.


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

I would not want to clean the glass on that. ever. heh


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

halonine said:


> I would not want to clean the glass on that. ever. heh


HAHAHA!! As I said in the beginning... create a clean and prune team! HAHA! be awesome to watch!


----------

